# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to 4 Outbackers 









Happy Birthday to Oregon Camper
Have a nice day

Happy Birthday to PDX Doug
Have a nice day

Happy Birthday to Cardfan
Have a nice day

Happy Birthday to H2oSprayer
Have a nice day

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to each of you!

What a day, Four Birthdays!































Hope each of you has a really great day.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

to all of you

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes. Although I am working at the fire house today, I will be away from my wife and sons, but I get to hang out with my brothers. I'm sure that we will have a fun day







(it's never dull around here!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

uppies:HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY TO EACH ONE OF YOU!( I don't have all my pretties loaded into the new computer so had to use the forum pretties)


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday









PDX_Doug...wonder what's in the wrapping paper









PDX_Shannon and clan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Woohoo! Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WAY TO GO GUYS!

Have a great birthday!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the sentiments, everyone!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to PDX_Shannon: As long as whatever is under the wrapping paper fills one side of the garage, and has a Cavallino Rampante on the the hood, I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Pdx Doug, Oregon Camper, H2oSprayer and Cardfan!
















Have a wonderful day!!
Dawn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the sentiments, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, who told!?she swore all of US to secrecy....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the sentiments, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand we should all expect a bit of senility when we get as old as you are....SIR!!!









Have wonderful birthdays, everyone!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Everyone!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOO HOO!!

4 birthdays today, two of them fellow PNW Outbackers!
Happy birthday everyone!!


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday to all!!!!


----------

